# How to get an mmj card?



## daydreamer (Apr 9, 2017)

So I lived in (my van) in San Diego last year and had an mmj card, I don't remember how I swung it with a Virginia id...I think I had a piece of mail? Anyway, that card is expired and I'm having trouble getting a new one. Can I go to a homeless day center and get help with it? I don't have my birth certificate or passport, etc. 

My other thought was to go to slab city and see what kind of action I could find there... just thinking out loud...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 9, 2017)

Not sure what an mmj card is?


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 9, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> Not sure what an mmj card is?



I'm assuming Medical Marijuana X card. Not sure what the J stands for...

Litterly just a guess thou...


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry, I guess that's what east coasters call a medical marijuana card?


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 9, 2017)

If you're done making fun of me, I thought I'd let you know I found some on my own in San Diego. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 9, 2017)

No one was making fun of you buddy... We honestly didn't know.
I'm from the east coast and didn't know that term


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 9, 2017)

Sirius said:


> I'm assuming Medical Marijuana X card. Not sure what the J stands for...
> 
> Litterly just a guess thou...



Guessing the J counted for Juania....


----------



## AlwaysLost (Apr 10, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> If you're done making fun of me, I thought I'd let you know I found some on my own in San Diego. Thanks for your help!



You need to grow some thicker skin there bud they were just asking for clarification.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 10, 2017)

There's tons of places in the bay who will write em for pretty much anybody. It's been a few years but the old trick with an out of state id was to go to an actual doctor in the bay and get a written recommendation. The written rec acts the same as a card and doesn't require that you have a cali id. All ya'll who don't know what a MMJ card is must've been hiding under a rock for the last 10 yrs. It's an extremely common term east and west.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 10, 2017)

Beegod Santana said:


> All ya'll who don't know what a MMJ card is must've been hiding under a rock for the last 10 yrs. It's an extremely common term east and west.



Really? I've never heard anyone ever refer to it that way. Especially since MMJ as an acronym would have to be from the letters Medical MariJuana card, which is not how a traditional acronym is built.


----------



## Brother X (Apr 10, 2017)

Back in the ancient 80s, I know we sometimes referred to pot as "MJ". Maybe that's what it is derived from. Slang is pretty liquid and takes on weird forms over time.


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 10, 2017)

Beegod Santana said:


> There's tons of places in the bay who will write em for pretty much anybody. It's been a few years but the old trick with an out of state id was to go to an actual doctor in the bay and get a written recommendation. The written rec acts the same as a card and doesn't require that you have a cali id. All ya'll who don't know what a MMJ card is must've been hiding under a rock for the last 10 yrs. It's an extremely common term east and west.



Thank you, I knew I wasn't making it up, lol. And yeah, I was in San Francisco when I got my letter of rec. in 2015. I'm actually glad I wasn't able to get the card cuz I found a guy on the beach who hooked me up for a whole lot less than what I woulda paid in a dispensary.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Apr 10, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> I'm actually glad I wasn't able to get the card cuz I found a guy on the beach who hooked me up for a whole lot less than what I woulda paid in a dispensary.


In Seattle we call that "Tax-free weed."


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 10, 2017)

I guess it's really more a CA, OR, MA and ME term but I know I've seen it used in MT and CO as well. It was required terminology for using the Humboldt Craigslist when I lived out there. 215 card used to be the more common term in Cali but that's due to phase out with the new bill.


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 10, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> You need to grow some thicker skin there bud they were just asking for clarification.


My skin is quite thick, thank you. You need to turn up your sarcaso-meter.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Apr 10, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> My skin is quite thick, thank you. You need to turn up your sarcaso-meter.



Wow OK I apologize. You are very sensitive. Nobody is attacking you. Smoke and take a chill pill. IMA ignore you now though to avoid further conflict. No time for drama.


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 10, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Wow OK I apologize. You are very sensitive. Nobody is attacking you. Smoke and take a chill pill. IMA ignore you now though to avoid further conflict. No time for drama.




I honestly don't know why you keep assuming I'm upset??


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 19, 2017)

MolotovMocktail said:


> In Seattle we call that "Tax-free weed."


Same Sheeeeeeeit in Colorado


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo (Jun 19, 2017)

You'll need a CA ID for a Med card, but those are easy enough to get. They don't require proof of address, just an address.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 20, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> Sorry, I guess that's what east coasters call a medical marijuana card?



Why did @Sirius dislike this post? OP just gave the answer asked for?

From my experience obtaining a MMJ card, yes that is standard terminology, you need a permanent in state ID in New Mexico. I am surprised you swung it without one in California. Here they are free, but the doctorusually charges $200 and due to beaurocratics, most people get it for PTSD because it cannot be disproven and the diagnostic criteria solely relies on what you say you have. Trying to get it for other conditions is asking for more hoops to jump through, so the medical cannabis stores recommend getting it for PTSD although this has caused backlash from the state. This is all just New Mexico, our medical cannabis program uas been around for a while now like California's.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 21, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> If you're done making fun of me, I thought I'd let you know I found some on my own in San Diego. Thanks for your help!


I knew what you meant


----------

